# Brush cleaning



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question, but I used a decent quality synthetic bristled brush to apply exterior spar varnish to a sandbox I built. I bought some thinner from HD. It is something marketed as less toxic, blah blah blah, sold in a white plastic container that looks like milk. 

The problem is that I've put the brush in a container of that thinner and agitated it 4 times already (for about 5 minutes per session) and I swear there is still varnish on the brush.

Is there any trick to getting this stuff off of my brush?

-Andrew


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Not that it matters now, but my daddy told me oil base varnishes should be applied with a natural bristle brush. Anyway, back to the question. Pick up some mineral spirits and pour off enough in an empty can to cover most of the bristles. The narrower the can, the less fluid you need . Squish the brush up and down in the spirits to filter the spirits throughout the brush. 

You may need to use a brush, like a brass bristled BBQ brush to comb the bristles clean. You may have to change out the fluid a few times to clear out the varnish.

If the mineral spirits doesn't break down whatever is left, use lacquer thinner and use the same procedure. When done and the brush is clean, dry as best as you can, and brush out the bristles with the BBQ brush straight and store either flat or hanging from that neat little hole at the top of the handle. When you go to use it the next time, first give it a quick cleaning with the solvent, and lightly dry.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

adauria said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but I used a decent quality synthetic bristled brush to apply exterior spar varnish to a sandbox I built. I bought some thinner from HD. It is something marketed as less toxic, blah blah blah, sold in a white plastic container that looks like milk.
> 
> The problem is that I've put the brush in a container of that thinner and agitated it 4 times already (for about 5 minutes per session) and I swear there is still varnish on the brush.
> 
> ...


You do not mention that you ever changed the thinner. You ALWAYS have to change thinner at least once. I find changing twice is best. 

The first time you rinse the brush with the thinner you get a solution with too much varnish/shellac/paint or whatever in solution to properly clean the brush.

G


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know if you plan to use that brush for doing spar varnish again, anytime soon, but an alternative to cleaning a brush out, if you will be using it for the same finish in the near future, is to place it into a ziploc bag and put it into the freezer. It can be stored for several months this way, and when you need to use it again just let it thaw out.

Gerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

adauria said:


> I bought some thinner from HD. It is something marketed as less toxic, blah blah blah, sold in a white plastic container that looks like milk.
> 
> -Andrew




I'd like to point out that the home centers and many paint stores cater to the DIY'er and sell alternative chemicals and methods to do certain things. Some may be an improvement and effective, others may not.

I'm not averse to trying new things, but it's hard to beat using tried and proven products.


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Good stuff guys, thanks!

No, I never did change the thinner! That must be the problem. Will do that.

Any tips on how to dispose of it? I was told kitty litter to absorb then throw it away. What say you?

And here's me thinking I could use that same tub of thinner for a while... Now I know better.

Also, I am going to use for more spar varnish in the near future, but it's probably late for that idea. I will do that next time.

-Andrew


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are going to be doing this regularly an investment of $15 - 25 will buy you a brush spinner. A MUST have as far as I'm concerned. First clean in the first batch of solvent and brush out with a wire brush, spin out all the solvent and repeat in the clean batch of solvent. A good brush comb isn't a bad thing to have either, use that after the final spin and replace brush in the cardboard protector it came in if you bought a good one. I also agree that oil based products should be brushed out with a natural bristle brush and water based products with a quality nylon or synthetic brush.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a link to one...

http://www.thepaintstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=380&CartID=0


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, might have to get one of those!

-Andrew


----------

